# Locke sein Porno Bike Mobil von VW zu veräußern...



## Rote-Locke (15. Dezember 2008)

Moin Forum,

wer ein prima VW Transporter zum Biken / Campen haben will, der möge sich meine Schüssel bei eBay ansehen: DER LINK

Leider muss ich mich von dieser wunderbaren Schrankwand trennen, da ich mangels Zeit kaum noch damit unterwegs bin. Bei Interesse einfach durchklingeln oder PN an mich, die Kiste ist angemeldet und kann jederzeit begutachtet und Probegefahren werden. Sehen wir den eBay-Preis mal als Verhandlungsbasis 

Achso und die "Schalldämmung" innen ist nicht Schneeleopard, sondern Dalmatiner... Für den Vorhang hab ich den Nikolaus überfallen und mit seiner Rute K.O. gehauen, um Ihm dann den Mantel zu klauen. 

Also genug der Faxen, technisch ist die Kiste trotz hoher Laufleistung in Ordnung, kennt die Wege zu vielen guten Strecken und Bikeparks und fällt in Wohngebieten und auf Parkplätzen nicht auf, wenn man Nachts dort pennen möchte.

Also dann...


----------

